# Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association



## timcalvin (Aug 19, 2010)

Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association of Lagrange, Indiana.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeveDLF0so8]YouTube - Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQY3edJtdU0]YouTube - Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cB-LqHZdBQ]YouTube - Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba-TIlzSZoI]YouTube - Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xXaKRJh6j4]YouTube - Northeast Indiana Steam and Gas Association of Lagrange, Ind[/ame]


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks a lot like the activities I see here at the Great Oregon Steam-up. Nice knowing history is being saved in lots of locations.


----------

